# psoriasis of the scalp



## debinsky (May 25, 2017)

Hello,

Has anyone found anyway to get rid of the constant burning and itching of the scalp? I have always had thick hair, so the hair loss hasn't been that noticeable until the past few months. Now the very front hairline is thinning out and noticeable :-(

This sucks. What vitamins have made a difference? I have several small patches on my scalp that have been there for years (over 12) and come and go in intensity but the itching never stops.

I have been gluten, dairy and soy free for over a month now with no noticeable effects except a little room to breathe now in my pants.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Free T3 = 2.8 (Range 2.0 - 4.4)
> 
> Free T4 = 0.9 (Range 0.9 - 1.7)
> 
> TSH = 3.650 (Range 0.111 - 4.910)


Your last labs reflect you being fairly hypo thyroid. Maybe try asking for an increase in medication to see if it helps??


----------



## debinsky (May 25, 2017)

I had a natural health doctor run a lot of bloodwork (gut health, adrenals, hormones, etc) for my symptoms and he found the antibodies but when I saw my regular doctor, she just said "let's wait and see; run bloodwork again in 3 months" so I am not on any medication right now.....which sucks.

I don't know what to do. How do I find a doctor that WILL prescribe medication?


----------

